# sassafrass



## topnotchtree (Nov 8, 2003)

My apprentice set a ladder on a small sassafrass tree to trim for the power lines. It was a bean-pole tree in sandy soil. He got to the top of the ladder, tied in, and started his work. Then I heard his expletives and looked to see him going over in super slow motion. He spun as he went over and he stopped about three feet from the ground. Amazed at what I was seeing I went to help. Then the final crack sounded and he dropped to the ground from 3 feet. He was laying on his back with the ladder ontop of him and the tree ontop of the ladder, still bucked in and tied in. Once we knew he was not hurt the laughter started. The homeowner came out laughing also.


----------

